# Arched window glass replacement in front door



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture of the inside and outside (up close) will give us what we need to know in order to make recommendations.


----------



## -_- (Sep 1, 2012)

*Fixed it*

Sorry I didn't get any pictures.
I scored the seam of the moulding with a razor and then pried it up with a putty knife. Used a second knife to push it away from the glass. It was held on with small brads.
They don't sell plate glass for doors anymore, I had to use safety glass. Turns out that is a little thicker, so I used a Dremel tool to trim the moulding.
Anyway, I'm all set now.
Found a decent video about a similar problem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6FHjnmDjKQ


----------



## Gissle (Mar 29, 2012)

The will almost definitely be single panes.

A photo would be useful, but did you fix it already?

It's going to be difficult to cut safety glass, don't you need it to be pre-cut?


----------

